# Mini LST Single Servo Plate



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok here is what I got so far.

The Single Servo Plate still needs to be modified a little and cleaned up. I still needed to cut the chassis but the plate is made to work with the current screw holes in the chassis. Less moding the better. Now I need to get the steering working.

Here are some pics



























Here is a link to More pics--> Single Servo Plate


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just an Update:
The plate has been modified yet again.. lol 
I realized that depending on how you want to do this mod 
you need to be able to put the servo as far forward or near to the Center Diff as possible.
hopefully the new plate design will accommodate the different ways a person can do this mod. 
Will post pics soon..


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok.. The Single Servo Plate Is Done but I have yet to finish the mod...
Here are some pics of the new servo plate.





































If anyone is intrested in trying this single servo plate out.. PM me cost will be $15.00 
It's solid aluminum the mounting holes match up to the screw holes in the chassis so no drilling.
Of course there will be some cutting an moding. Not for a novice to try. 

I havent finished this mod to busy right now with work and kids but if anyone out there would like to give it a try
and post your findings.. let me know. 

When I get a chance to finish it I will post some pics.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is my mlst single servo plate II
With this one you will be able to raise the plate up higher

Some pics. Sorry my camera broke had to use my cell phone.












I did not put a screw in the top right to show the mounting hole.
The top two holes need matching holes dirlled into the top chassis brace
to mount the plate. The two bottom holes will match the screw holes already on the chassis you so wont have to dirll there.
Top View











As you can see with this plate you will beable to adjust how high it sits from the chassis.
Side View


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a test video of my MLST Single Servo plate 1 Video


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Somebody suggested using a Duratrax Mini Quake Bell Crank.
I've never worked on a mini quake or have much experiance with a bell crank type steering.

Anythoughts or suggestions.. Anyone?


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok it's been a while been busy.. but check this out.. think Im almost done. I made a new chassis that will move the center diff further back. Allowing more space for a servo upfornt. And all you have to do is use the front center dog bone in the back and the back center dogbone to the front.. now just need to make a single servo plate that will work with this single servo chassis. Check this out.. Any thoughts, questions, suggestions?










Its my rccustomzone mini lst single servo mod.

Oh the bell crank is out of the picture.. All the parts to make the bell crank steering would cost to much. I want to make a cheap single servo mod for the MLST


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeeehawww!! Got my chassis on and my servo plate cut.... to save time I did not sand them down so the
parts look a little rough. But all holes seem to align.. not bad for the prototype parts... If I do say so myself.

The hard part is when I put the two together see if the servo saver & steering arms hits anything.

rccustomzone single servo chassis








rccustomzone single servo plate


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

So I got the front end worked out. 
Connected the single servo plate to the front end of the mini lst

I'm sure there are better parts and ways to do this. But to keep my cost down and save a trip to the hobby shop, I had some long screws laying around, I cut the tops off and used them as my mini lst down and dirty turnbuckles. (anyone got suggestions on what to use as turnbuckels let me know)

To connect them to the servo saver I cut up the stock servo saver the ends that screw to the ball joints... some lock tight and there you have it... 

Again I'm sure there are better turnbuckles out there that you can use, these turn buckles are quick and dirty good for use as a prototype. 

Basically used the stock turnbuckles from the mini lst and two long screws with the tops cut off. Later I'll find a better alternatives any suggestions.

Here are some images of my rccustomzone single servo mod. So far so good.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

It's Done! lol well still need to take her on a 
test drive but I am very please with this mod so far.. 
I seriously think this will work...

Now I need to get the electronics on and take 
my rc custom zone single servo Mini LST for a few runs.
I'll get some pics and video of that as well.. 

If it works well enough, I'll start making them for anyone who wants one... 


Here are some pics without the electronics other then the servo...


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

A minor set back but, nothing that will stop me from making this rccustomzone Mini LST single servo mod / kit. 

Ok so I got these aluminum spacers to use to hold the servo up. This will replace the spacers that I cut manually so as to save time if I have to mass produce this kit. I don't want to be cutting spacers all day long. Plus the aluminum looks much nicer.
Here is a pic of where the aluminum servo savers will go, circled in red.

They will replace the white spacers I manually cut to size.









Unfortunately the I could not find spacers with the same length that I'm using. To short the servo saver will hit the Center drive shaft.
To long and the turnbuckles steering arms hit the front side of the chassis.

So that's the problem I'm having with the these longer aluminum spacers. So now I'm thinking of cutting the front section off see pic below. Circled in red is where the the steering arms hit. So now I'm going to cut that front section off.
[imghttp://rccustomzone.com/rccz_pics/RCCZ_SingleServoMod/MLST_Single_Servo_Compare2.jpg[/img]

Which leads to another problem. by cutting the front section of the chassis off, there is nothing that will hold the front diff box pins in.
See pic below circled in yellow.









I realize there are ways to hold it in, but it would have been nice if the chassis took care of it. This will just add a little bit of complication to the kit.
Here is a pic of how the front end of the chassis holds the pin in. See section circled in red.









So any thoughts on how to hold those two bottom pins in?


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok it's Done
My RCCustomZone Single Servo Kit..
Thats right it's a kit. I will provide not just the
RCCZ Single Servo Mount & RCCZ Single Servo Chassis but the screws, bolts and spacers.
All you will need is the Servo ( I used a traxxas stampede stock servo), 
servo saver (Kimbrough Servo Saver ) and turn buckles ( I used a long screw with the screw head cut off to extend the stock turn buckles). Oh and of course you will need blue locktite..

The Chassis and Mount is made of 6061 Brushed Aluminum.
Here are some pics will add more later.

RCCustomZone Mini LST Single Servo Chassis and Servo Mount









Close up of Servo Mount









Servo Mount Attached to front end









Bottom View









Top View









If you want me to make you one PM me.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok people had some questions. Here are some pics to help answer them.

MMB Body with front body post in. The rear body post holes is a little off. 
Not sure how that happened









Good spot to Mount some electronics









Rear Battery space measurements









Height with a stock 1/10th servo from a Stampede









MMB Stock Lipo Battery still fits









With Mamba motor or Stock motor measurements









If you wanted to go with a 1/10th scale 540 motor









A 3 cell lipo that will fit on one side. You can put a 540 on the other side.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is the RCCZ single servo kit with my old beat up JConcept body.
The body post is on the lowest setting.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to try a HS-81MG Servo with this mod, the metal gears but I got a couple questions wondering if anyone knows the answer.. 
Whats the diffrence between HS-81MG & HS-82MG?
Should I get the HS-82MG I think it's the updated version from the HS-81MG with a stronger motor..
Also is it just thinner then a regular servo or is the height and length smaller two.
If I mounted it with spline face down will the HS-82MG be a shorter height then 1:10th servo?
And from mounting hole to mounting hole will the HS-82MG be shorter or longer then a regular 1:10th scale servo?
And do you guys think this would be a better servo to use on the MLST then a 1:10 scale servo?

Much thanks to anyone who can aswer this


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok here is a video of the RC Custom Zone Single Servo Kit.
It's still to hot here in Arizona to run my Mini LST outside.
When it cools down.. I hope to get some great outdoor video.

Mini LST with RC Custom Zone Single Servo Kit Video


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

*RCCZ Mini LST Single Servo Kit Bash Video*

Ok here is a little ramp jumping off road bashing video of my mini lst with the rccustomzone single servo kit installed..


Click Link Below To View Video
http://www.rccustomzone.com/rccz_mlstsingleservokit.html#RCCZSSVideo


----------

